# Andis Vs Wahl clippers??



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

For body clipping, I like the Oster Clipmaster. For general clipping, I like the Andis AGR. 

The people who clip a lot of show steers are Andis fanatics, while most horse people are Oster fans.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a pair of the Oster Clipmasters but I find them too heavy and noisy. Plus they don't clip very well anymore because they are over 35 years old. O.O


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Double K clippers and Laube are my favs.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Laube I've heard of, but not Double K. What do you like about them?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

They're almost indestructible. 401 BMC Equine/Large Animal Belt Mounted Clipper


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Personal preference really. I have both andis and wahl and like both, I may lean a bit towards andis because the newer clippers have the bulk of the weight in a separate box than actually in the clipper, and therefore are lighter. My mom is a professional dog groomer and she (and the other groomers) almost exclusively use andis clippers, some wahl, and prefer not to use oster because they tend to be noisy and heavy.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Blue Smoke said:


> Personal preference really. I have both andis and wahl and like both, I may lean a bit towards andis because the newer clippers have the bulk of the weight in a separate box than actually in the clipper, and therefore are lighter. My mom is a professional dog groomer and she (and the other groomers) almost exclusively use andis clippers, some wahl, and prefer not to use oster because they tend to be noisy and heavy.


I agree with your mom! I prefer Andis clippers, much lighter, and they last a pretty long time and repairs for them are easy and help them last even longer... I've never liked wahls clippers or blades really...There clippers have odd shapes kinda and their blades always seem TOO sharp out of the package, kind of scared me when I clipped a dog with them for the first time lol...Oster's are great and last forever, but they are heavier and can be nosier.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Andis over Wahl. Oster over Andis


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Gwyneth said:


> I have a pair of the Oster Clipmasters but I find them too heavy and noisy. Plus they don't clip very well anymore because they are over 35 years old. O.O


Send them off to be conditioned or repaired. Taken care of? They should last another 50.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a dog groomer and I love my wahl switchblades, I've used them to clip my horse as well.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

I groom my shih tzus and love my Oster Golden A5.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

This was done with Andis Clippers..









http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/cag45/904044_10152723509975181_1839178323_o_zps1fd1db5d.jpg


----------

